# Self-made paper blindfold



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Inspired by Ramadan (from [thread=25465]this thread[/thread]):






I tried that, but it was a bit cumbersome getting the paper under the blindfold properly. So instead, I made a blindfold just from paper and some elastic band. The band is for pajamas etc, maybe your parents have some, I bought 3 meters for 99 cents in a dollar store. Marked the paper about 6 cm from top, strengthened it there with some adhesive tape, and simply stapled the band (I took about 41 cm) to it. Makes it very clear that I can't peek underneath, and it's easy to pull down quickly. I used white paper because it's more convincing than black paper, where holes might be hard to see. It's a bit thicker than normal, 100g/m^2, if you have thinner paper maybe use two sheets.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like it would be uncomfortable to breathe while wearing.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Nah, it's ok. Alternatively, don't pull it down that much, and tilt your head down so the paper touches the chest again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

Not a bad idea. Do you think this would be considered valid for competition rules? Meaning, do you think it would meet the following requirements simultaneously?

# B1b1) Competitors must bring their own blindfold.
# B1b2) Blindfolds should be checked by the WCA delegate before use in the competition.
# B4c) During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object (not limiting physical movement of the competitor) between the competitor's face and the puzzle, unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible.

I could see this being deemed worthy of trying by our delegate (hi, Jim) the next time we do big cubes BLD or multiBLD at a KOII competition (since people hate holding the paper), which is why I ask.

I would also think it would be very important to make sure the paper is thick enough to be truly opaque. But that's what rule B1b2 is for.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Or make a wide one and use it like this (yeah, should've used longer band so the paper wouldn't curl). This might also be interesting for the super fast people because it takes zero time to pull down the blindfold (you just tilt your head up and start solving).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Or make a wide one and use it like this (yeah, should've used longer band so the paper wouldn't curl). This might also be interesting for the super fast people because it takes zero time to pull down the blindfold (you just tilt your head up and start solving).


 
I think I would be concerned that this would leave too much room for inadvertent cheating - starting solving while you can still sort of see the cube. For me, it seems like it's better that we have a specific obvious movement that constitutes "donning the blindfold". Also, remember that part of the idea of still using a blindfold despite a judge covering with the paper is that the competitor should not be able to see signals from an audience member. I think we really need the competitor's eyes covered. So I like the first idea better.


----------



## Karth (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a great idea and I'd very much want to know if it'd be allowed at competitions.
But seeing you'd see the audience with the wider one I would say it's not good enough.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Do you think this would be considered valid for competition rules?



If done right, I think it does follow the rules. A problem might be that since you can look at the cube with a quick tilt of your head, the judge needs to watch carefully. I could imagine this to work well at least for fast solves where the competitor can hold the head still and the judge can watch continuously. For longer ones, the competitor might want to move the head a bit sometimes to relax the muscles or whatever, so that could look suspicious.



Mike Hughey said:


> I would also think it would be very important to make sure the paper is thick enough to be truly opaque.



Try it. I can't see the colors through paper if the cube is more than 1 mm behind the paper.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Karth said:


> But seeing you'd see the audience with the wider one I would say it's not good enough.


 
Ah, right, good point. The judge could hold a paper in front, though. And for unofficial solves (home video, cube meeting) this blindfold plus eyes closed would be good, I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not a bad idea. Do you think this would be considered valid for competition rules? Meaning, do you think it would meet the following requirements simultaneously?


 
This paper blindfold should be considered the *blindfold* in my opinion. There would *still* need to be the judge's paper between the cube and the blindfold.

By the regulations every competitor should have *2* simultaneous means of blocking the view of the cube: the blindfold and the judge's paper.

Using a paper blindfold like this should be no different, there still need to be *2* simultaneous ways to block the view of the cube with the current regulations as written.

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> since you can look at the cube with a quick tilt of your head


 
Wait, tested it. If I do wear it like this, I still can't look underneath the paper, I'd have to push the blindfold up a lot.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Using a paper blindfold like this should be no different, there still need to be *2* simultaneous ways to block the view of the cube with the current regulations as written.


 
Which rule requires that? This one even explicitly says a paper might not be necessary:

_"During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object (not limiting physical movement of the competitor) between the competitor's face and the puzzle, *unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible*."_


----------



## Pedro (Nov 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Which rule requires that? This one even explicitly says a paper might not be necessary:
> 
> _"During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object (not limiting physical movement of the competitor) between the competitor's face and the puzzle, *unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible*."_


 
Exactly what I was going to say.

Stefan, isn't it uncomfortable during memo?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Which rule requires that? This one even explicitly says a paper might not be necessary:
> 
> _"During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object (not limiting physical movement of the competitor) between the competitor's face and the puzzle, *unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible*."_


 
Yes, that's why I thought this might qualify under the rules. I really think with Stefan's first approach (paper covering the full face), there may not be any need for any other item to block the competitor or the puzzle.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 19, 2010)

lol

Anyway, this is an amazing idea. Personally, I'm convinced that the under-the-chin blindfold is the way of the future. Have you considered patenting this?


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2010)

You have dollar stores in Germany? I thought you used the Eu over there.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 19, 2010)

One idea I have for home videos is to wear a lampshade. It's better than a pail or waste basket because the open top allows for airflow. Besides, it would look quite fashionable.


----------



## Slash (Nov 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> You have dollar stores in Germany? I thought you used the Eu over there.


 
We do have euro and dollar shops in Hungary even though we use Forints (HUF). We pay the amount of 1€/$ in HUF for almost everything in that shop

On topic, I think the idea is good but I think it'd disturb me. I have an idea about (original type) blindfold combined with paper. So, the part which is over your eyes is a basic blindfold, and a piece of paper is sewed/glued on the blindfold. This btw can be replaced with some kind of "curtain" which is long enough to make you unable to peek under it.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Stefan, isn't it uncomfortable during memo?



The first one isn't, the second one might be if you take long to memo. But for people memorizing in 10-30 seconds, it should be fine.



Dene said:


> You have dollar stores in Germany? *I thought you used the Eu over there.*


 
The euro, yes. I didn't want to write euro store (ugly and not entirely clear that euro is meant as currency), 1-buck-store also looked ugly, so I ended up with dollar store which I thought is familiar to everyone. Of course it might be misleading that I wrote dollar store and then said I paid 99 cents, which were euro cents, but dollar and euro aren't that far off and it's a negligible amount anyway, which was the point. All parts are cheap, and might be in your house already.



jiggy said:


> Have you considered patenting this?


 
Ha, too cheap and I think I've actually showed it a while ago already (with a regular blindfold, not with just an elastic band directly connected) and you don't get patents for long published stuff.

Edit: wait, yeah, it's actually on my homepage 
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2010)

lolololol I wish a New Zealand dollar was pretty much the same as 1 Eu.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Which rule requires that? This one even explicitly says a paper might not be necessary:
> 
> _"During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object (not limiting physical movement of the competitor) between the competitor's face and the puzzle, *unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible*."_


 
Wow, I like this, it does seem like it could qualify.

My only concern is some form of "see-through" paper. Could it be possible to get a sheet of paper _just_ see through enough, either because of the material or the thinness of the paper, that the colors can be identified to a small degree if the cube is held close enough to the face?

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

Pedro said:


> My only concern is some form of "see-through" paper. Could it be possible to get a sheet of paper _just_ see through enough, either because of the material or the thinness of the paper, that the colors can be identified to a small degree if the cube is held close enough to the face?


 
Try it. Like I said, I can see the colors if the cube is less than 1 mm behind the paper (that was with "regular" 80g/m^2 paper, not my thicker one). And like Mike pointed out, the judge is inspecting the blindfold anyway, so could test this. With normal paper, there should be no doubt/problem.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Or make a wide one and use it like this (yeah, should've used longer band so the paper wouldn't curl). This might also be interesting for the super fast people because it takes zero time to pull down the blindfold (you just tilt your head up and start solving).


 
This plus a blindfold seems better imo. Still allows you to breathe, and it's basically, you start executing when you put the blindfold on, and the judge is already holding the paper (except the paper is attached to you). This way you're wearing a blindfold, and there's paper underneath to avoid peaking. Also, at our comps the paper is always black card, and definitely not see through 
So any of these ideas where the issue is see through paper, just use black card.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> With normal paper, there should be no doubt/problem.


 
And with extra-thin paper that lets you look through further, if I'm your judge, I'll call you an idiot and not let you use it.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> where the issue is see through paper, just use black card.


 
With card, the color doesn't matter for looking through. It's safe. So I'd prefer *white* card because like said earlier, a tiny cheating hole would be easier to detect on white than on black.


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2010)

Would it? I mean, light would show up better through black than white.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

Light yes, but not darkness. Behind a blindfold on your eyes, you have darkness. For the face-mask version, the the paper would be close to the face and you'd have that darkness. For the chin version, the hole would have to be much larger, so there the color doesn't really matter.

But yeah, a judge could hold it against light to check it, so maybe that would be better. Then again, on white the judge should see it right away as well (I easily see my tiny test hole even when I put another white paper underneath). I tested how large a hole I need to peek, it's easily noticeable under close inspection.

I guess I was more thinking about when nobody inspects it closely, for example when you use it in a home video or a cube meeting or a media demonstration. Btw, the original reason for posting this was to show a cheap and easy self-made blindfold for people who don't have a blindfold at all yet. That maybe explains where I was coming from, WCA competitions were more of a hindsight this time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan: I was actually going to mention that I saw it on your site before, but I was on a time limit to go so I waited to post until now, and well, you found it  Have you tried that with those thick manilla envelopes that they use in competition? The image with the paper being bound vertically reminds me of a welder's mask. I think for media purposes this looks somewhat corny, but for practically purposes this definitely gets a thumbs up!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Have you tried that with those thick manilla envelopes that they use in competition?



No. I might have some, but I wouldn't want to waste one when I can just use a cheap sheet of paper that also does the job.



fatboyxpc said:


> The image with the paper being bound vertically reminds me of a welder's mask.



Me, too  Hmm, I thought Homer had one in the Simpsons intro, but I can't find it. Found a quite nice one instead...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2010)

This is a great idea Stefan.

Now I just need someone create me a Stackmat timer out stationery/haberdashery


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Now I just need someone create me a Stackmat timer out stationery/haberdashery


 
Reminds me of the one I wanted to build out of an mouse and a CD case...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Reminds me of the one I wanted to build out of an mouse and a CD case...


 
Would a hamster and VHS box suffice?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Would a hamster and VHS box suffice?


 
Are you offering me your hamster?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2010)

If you can make a stackmat out of her then sure...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I'll use the eyes as the power/reset buttons.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I think I'll use the eyes as the power/reset buttons.


 
...and little front paws to start and stop! A powerful but disturbing image.


----------



## 4. (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you have to bring your own blindfold to competitions?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

4. said:


> Do you have to bring your own blindfold to competitions?


 
_"B1b1) Competitors must bring their own blindfold."_

I'm not 110% sure, but it sounds like it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Inspired by Ramadan (from [thread=25465]this thread[/thread]):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done it too for 54 cubes multi BLD!  Yeah I think these ideas are very good for home video and cube meeting. But for official competition, we still need to assure there will be zero chance of peeking.


----------



## PalashD (Nov 21, 2010)

I would like to do a blindfold solve wearing one of these. But I think it would be hard to determine whether I am cheating I guess.


----------

